# vacuum for tile floor



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Any recommendations for a vacuum for tile floor. Ours is great on carpet but not tile, with brush on tosses everything around and brush off just goes over without sucking up.
Thanks


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IMHO, the best vacuum for a tile floor is a mop.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

A mop sucks on popcorn.

I use to have an electric sweeper that worked well and not expensive.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Get a broom.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Dyson


----------

